# Wrist Pain



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

This spring, while doing some yard work, I did something to my wrist. Yeah, I know I should have gone to the doctor, but as soon as I think I need to make the appointment it stops hurting. I have been crocheting a lot lately and will only be doing more now that it is cooling off and my wrist has started hurting again. I was thinking that maybe I needed to pick up some kind of wrist support glove. I have a support that I bought in the summer, but it limits my movement too much to crochet. Do any of y'all use the gloves? Or anything else that I could look at getting? 

I do plan on going to the doctor, but I will probably wait until January. Our insurance isn't the greatest and I don't have the extra money right now. 

TIA


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know lots of people who swear those gloves are the best. But they have hand pain not wrist pain so I don't know how they will work for wrist pain.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know if this would help your wrist, but I crochet "overhand", not holding the hook like a pencil and prefer hooks with a larger grip. If I have to crochet a lot with a regular hook, I wrap it with something to make it easier to hold. I remember a thread somewhere on ravelry that the overhand grip is much easier on the wrist than the pencil grip, as the wrist is in a more neutral position. I have used ace bandages in the past to help painful joints and sometimes it helps to make a wool cuff to slip over the joint. Wool makes everything better, right?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My suggestion is that you take this time to practice knitting. 

I cannot do crochet because I tend to use my wrists too roughly somehow.
With knitting...well, it is in the finger-tips and the wrists can stay stationary.

Works for me.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

PollySC said:


> I don't know if this would help your wrist, but I crochet "overhand", not holding the hook like a pencil and prefer hooks with a larger grip. If I have to crochet a lot with a regular hook, I wrap it with something to make it easier to hold. I remember a thread somewhere on ravelry that the overhand grip is much easier on the wrist than the pencil grip, as the wrist is in a more neutral position. I have used ace bandages in the past to help painful joints and sometimes it helps to make a wool cuff to slip over the joint. Wool makes everything better, right?


I had to pick up my sweater I'm crocheting to see how I hold the hook. I guess I am "underhanded". I tried to hold it "overhand" and it felt awkward, although with some practice I could probably get used to it. I might make a snug fitting wrist warmer to slide over my hand. Of course that means more crocheting. (Any excuse to crochet. LOL)



gone-a-milkin said:


> My suggestion is that you take this time to practice knitting.
> 
> I cannot do crochet because I tend to use my wrists too roughly somehow.
> With knitting...well, it is in the finger-tips and the wrists can stay stationary.
> ...


Practice is what I definitely need.  Actually I can knit, my brain just can't wrap around purling. LOL I guess I could knit the wrist warmers, two birds with one stone.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

If you can knit, you can purl.

Here is my favorite site for learning new maneuvers with knitting.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/purl-stitch

If you need help, let us know.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I feel your pain as I fell and broke my wrist 2 1/2 yrs ago and have learned over time to relearn how to knit and crochet where it wont bother me as much. I also take breaks often. Its hard to put it down and walk away but sometimes I have to for about 30 minutes. Then I start back up for a little while. Find what works for you...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I bought a couple of those gloves, just yesterday.
I have been hand piecing a quilt, then I hand tossed 1600lbs of Granola for a retail order.
I could hardly stand to make my pie crusts, yesterday , as my wrists and hands are so very sore.

I plan to try to crochet a bit, with my GF, after lunch today....we will see if they help. 
I'll report back.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I also broke my wrist and am a heavy gardener, so it flares up often.

Buy the brace and wear it at night while you sleep! You'll be amazed, I was really suffering until a friend told me about this. Use it when you drive or carry things especially. Pushing a shopping cart is really hard on your wrists. 

Arnica gel is another miracle worker for me - it'll help when you massage your hand & wrist with it, and use it last thing before you slap that brace on before you go to bed. When you've been working your wrist, an ice pack (my sister likes bags of green beans) will prevent inflammation and damage.

I wish I had been better about doing these things instead of feeling like it was namby pamby - that old ounce of prevention...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well...... inconclusive on the gloves. I tried to Crochet for a short while....but, it was still painful.

Honestly, I think my wrists are just too inflamed right now for much to help.
I will try them again in a couple of days.
I also have the wrist braces that immobilize your wrists. They really do help. And, I am a beliver in Arnica gel , as well.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Advil (or your local equivalent) every four hours to help bring the swelling down - for a few days, at least, and whether or not you feel pain. It's not for pain management but for anti-inflammatory capabilities. By dosing yourself steadily with it, you allow the body to kind of 'get ahead' of the problem. Combine that with rest and support for a week or until you notice some real improvement, then try gradually picking up the activities.

I damaged my thumbs when my son was a baby (from lifting him - I wasn't accustomed to that movement and ended up with both hands in splints ... you know how hard it is to put diapers on without the use of your opposable thumbs??) and had to do something much like that to recover.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I wore the gloves again...and I think they do help. I hand pieced for about 4 hrs, yesterday......and I really think they helped!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

gone-a-milkin said:


> If you can knit, you can purl.


I know how to purl, I just can't get my brain and my hands to work together. LOL I have been knitting at night while watching tv. I figure I just need to practice so I made a wrist warmer. Yeah, one wrist warmer. hehe My DH asked me if I was doing a new Michael Jackson impersonation. 



Arnica gel. I'm gonna have to find some of this. I'd never heard of it, but after looking it up online I might need to buy it in bulk. Will this work on my knees too? I swear I thought I was falling apart last night. The weather is turning colder so every joint in my body was hurting, especially my knees. 

I made a trip to Walgreens earlier and bought this glove. I put it on as soon as I got home and I swear my wrist is feeling better already. The true test will be tonight when I try to crochet some more.

Thanks for all help.


----------

